# I'm an amateur photographer from Poland



## kswiderski (Jul 15, 2014)

I create a blog to show how I see the world behind my camera lens. I became interested in photography about half a year ago and whenever I could, I took photos. Portraits, nature, architecture, people, events, my relatives and friends, are inspiring me. This is my hobby. So, I was chronologically planning photos from my first successful session to now. I hope you will enjoy my works and don't be afraid to criticize them. 
M.


----------



## Designer (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome, and jenkuya for posting.


----------



## elizpage (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome! I'd love to see your work


----------



## kswiderski (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi, it's me again. I invite you once again to my blog. Today I add new post, come and see. Dzi&#281;kuj&#281; 
M.: locals - bra?sk


----------

